# Blu-ray compatible with monitors?



## hrpschrd (Sep 16, 2008)

Just now thinking about getting a BDP.
- Apparently you can get analog multichannel output on some players (ok).
- Does it require HDMI on the monitor/display/TV? If you have an HD capable monitor (Mits 48"), what resolution does it provide and is it compatible with component input? Any problems here?
Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

your Mits should be able to accept component HD most likely 1080i HDMI only needs to carry the audio if your receiver can decode truHD or DTSMA otherwise you can just use optical or coax.


----------



## hrpschrd (Sep 16, 2008)

If BD is 1960x1080 then my 1080i monitor won't show the full resolution of BD?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes it will, is your monitor widescreen or standard 4:3 if its standard you will have black bars on the bottom and top of the HD video.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

hrpschrd said:


> If BD is 1960x1080 then my 1080i monitor won't show the full resolution of BD?


you would need to set the player to output 1080i only which most players do allow, and usually the max allowed for component input is 1080i anyway.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> If you have an HD capable monitor (Mits 48"), *what resolution does it provide* and is it compatible with component input?


It would help if you state the model number of the TV to find out what the native resolution is. If it's an older model that was 720p native, it will accept a 1080i signal and down convert it to 720p.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Also remember that HDMI is backwards compatible with DVI (video/not audio) should your Mitsubishi have a DVI input. They make cables that have DVI on one end and HDMI on the other.

And as has been pointed out, 1080p is usually restricted to HDMI with 1080i usually being the max on Component. If the Studios get their way, there will either not be Component or it will be restricted to 480 lines of resolution.

Regardless, a native HD Movie source will yield a much better picture than DVD and with prices being what they are now, worthwhile.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

